# 2009 Collection - LOVE! (pic hvy)



## tthelwell (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi guys, 

HI EVERYONE!!! I'm new to Specktra and I wanted to start off by shring my stash with you guys.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I LOVE MAC but my collection covers a lot of brands. Also. I'm not big on blush and lip stuff so I don't have too much of that stuff. This collection took 1-1/2 years to get to this....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..oh my!

Any questions, comments, crits and love welcomed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope to see you guys soon!

MAKEUP FOREVER – Eyeshadows and Flash Colors (in pots).






MAKEUP FOREVER – Star Powders and Pure Pigments.






MAKEUP FOREVER – Powder Blushes, Face and Body Foundations, HD Foundation, Mat Velvet Foundation, Mat Primer and Concealers.






MAKEUP FOREVER – Mat Bronze, Mat Pressed Powder, Sculpting Kit, Aqua Eyes Eyeliners, Lipsticks, Aqua Crème Eyeliners and Full Gloss Couleurs Lipglosses.






ILLAMASQUA – Eyeshadows, Powder Blushes, Matte Primer and Intense Lipglosses.






INGLOT COSMETICS – Freedom Palettes, Single Eyeshadows and Gel Eyeliners.






LORAC – Baked Bronzers, Baked Eyeshadows, Baked Blushes and Single Eyeshadows






NARS – Eyeshadow Duos, Powder Blushes and Cream Eyeshadows (not open…boooo!)






URBAN DECAY – Single Eyeshadows and Deluxe Eyeshadows.






URBAN DECAY – Deluxe Eyeshadow Box, Liquid Liners, Primer Potions and Cream Shadows.






KAT VON D – Beethoven and Ludwig Palettes, Lipsticks and Liquid Liners.







SHISEIDO – Pure Skincare, Moisturizers and Cream Eyeshadows.






BENEFIT – Single Eyeshadows, High Beam Highlighter, Cream Eyeshadows, Lemon-Aid, Concealers, Powderflage and Benetint Tinted Moisturizer.






DIOR – Lipglosses and Foundations.






The LAURA’s – Laura Geller Eyeshadows, Baked Cake Eyeliners, Blush and Bronzer. Laura Mercier Liquid Eyeshadows, Concealers, Primer and Cream Eyeliner.






The O’s – Cargo Palettes, Vincent Longo Liquid Eyeshadows and Concealer and a Duwop Liquid Bronzing liquid to boot!






TOO FACED – Insurance Policy Palette, Lockdown Ceam Eyeshadows, Primer, TFSI and Candy Bar Palettes.






SMASHBOX – Foundations, Primers and Blushes.






STILA – Barbie Palette, Barbie Gel Eyeliners, Single Eyeshadows (in palettes), Eyeshadow Duos (in palette), Convertible Colors, Primer, Concealers and Tinted Moisturizer.






PHILOSOPHY – Skincare and Hope in a Jar.






PALETTES – Tarte, Smashbox and Stila.







LIPGLOSSES – Lancome, Laura Mercier, Bare Escentuals, MAC TLCs, Givenchy, MUFE, Tarte and Chanel.






LIPGLOSSES – Urban Decay, Lorac, NARS and Bare Escentuals.
LIPLINERS – MAC, Cargo, Givenchy, Smashbox, etc.






MISC. FACE – Powder Foundations, Loose Powders, Concealers and Pressed Powders.






MISC. FACE – Liquid Foundations, Primers, Fix +.






MASCARAS – MUFE, Fresh, Givenchy, Too Faced, MAC, YSL.






BRUSHES – Sephora Professional, Bare Escentuals, NARS, etc.






EYELINER PENCILS – Urban Decay 24/7 Liners, Stila Kajal Eyeliners, NYX Jumbo Pencils, Benefit Pencils, Smashbox Eyeliners, MUFE Aqua Eyes Eyeliners and MAC Eyeliners.






MAC – Depotted Eyeshadows in Quads. I prefer quads to the 15 palette so I can see my colors.






MAC – Eyeshadows in pots.






MAC – Pigments, Pigment Samples and Holiday Pigments. LOVE!






MAC – Metal X Cream Eyeshadows, Crème Color Bases, Paints, Shadesticks, Paintpots and Fluidlines.





MAC – Mixing Mediums, Matte, Strobe Cream, Foundations, Tinted Moisturizer, Makeup Removers and Brush Cleaner.






MAC – Powder Blushes






MAC – Lipsticks 






MAC – Lipglasses, etc.






MAC – Face Brushes






MAC – Eye Brushes


----------



## chynegal (Dec 8, 2009)

love your collection.....how are the inglots eyeshadows are they really pigmented?


----------



## retrofox (Dec 8, 2009)

wowowowowoow!!! Great collection!!! Love ur MUFE collection!!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 8, 2009)

Fantastic collection!


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Dec 8, 2009)

WOW!! speechless


----------



## summerblue (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow!  Beautiful Collection!


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 8, 2009)

OHMYGOD!!! If I could "thank" this 100 times, I would!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You have great taste in makeup brands.. lol. Sooo jealous of your MUFE collection. Wow.


----------



## tthelwell (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_love your collection.....how are the inglots eyeshadows are they really pigmented?_

 
Thx girl! I love Inglot! OMG...sooooo pigmented and creamy...here are some swatches of my Freedom palettes...one swipe no primer...


----------



## tthelwell (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *retrofox* 

 
_wowowowowoow!!! Great collection!!! Love ur MUFE collection!!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Fantastic collection!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summerblue* 

 
_Wow! Beautiful Collection!_

 
Thanks guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad u like it! HEEE HEEEE!


----------



## tthelwell (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_OHMYGOD!!! If I could "thank" this 100 times, I would!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You have great taste in makeup brands.. lol. Sooo jealous of your MUFE collection. Wow._

 





THX SWEETIE! U rock! MUFE was the first brand I fell in love with so i obsessed!


----------



## Purple (Dec 8, 2009)

awesome!!! Great collection!


----------



## kariii (Dec 8, 2009)

Love Your Collection!! Love It Love It.


----------



## n_c (Dec 9, 2009)

You're collection is amazing!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 9, 2009)

you have awesome variety ... amazin


----------



## mariserinb (Dec 9, 2009)

you've got all my fave brands! and for someone who "isn't that into lip stuff," you sure have a lottttttt haha! i'd love to see how you store everything!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome collection!!! hanks for sharing!!


----------



## driz69 (Dec 9, 2009)

Need i say more. thanks for sharing


----------



## panther27 (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow,I love your collection!All that UD and mufe,amazing!


----------



## AnjaNicole (Dec 15, 2009)

ummm.....Can I be your best friend. I know I live in the Bahamas but I would fly over just to play with all your makeup. You have a great variety of makeup. What I would do to have a collection like that


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow.. That's a beautiful collection!  Its like a mini sephora store


----------



## nettiepoo (Dec 15, 2009)

WOW !! what a collection..those mac pigments looks amazing..the whole collection is jaw dropping!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Dec 15, 2009)

Amazing collection! I am in awe of all your MUFE!!!


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 15, 2009)

Beautiful collection!!! How are the Kat Von D liquid eyeliners? I recently fell in love with her lipsticks and I was thinking about trying the liquid liners.


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 16, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome awesome collection.  I wants Inglot!  Yum!


----------



## tthelwell (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_awesome!!! Great collection!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_Love Your Collection!! Love It Love It._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_You're collection is amazing!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brianjenny17* 

 
_you have awesome variety ... amazin_

 
Thanks lovelies!!!!


----------



## tthelwell (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariserinb* 

 
_you've got all my fave brands! and for someone who "isn't that into lip stuff," you sure have a lottttttt haha! i'd love to see how you store everything!_

 
Thx sweetie! Hahahahaaa! I eat all the 'lip stuff' minutes after putting it on.... but it sure does look pretty!!


----------



## tthelwell (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AnjaNicole* 

 
_ummm.....Can I be your best friend. I know I live in the Bahamas but I would fly over just to play with all your makeup. You have a great variety of makeup. What I would do to have a collection like that_

 
Thx Nicole! Yes u can! I have been wanting a makeup buddy for a year and a half now...come play


----------



## tthelwell (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_Beautiful collection!!! How are the Kat Von D liquid eyeliners? I recently fell in love with her lipsticks and I was thinking about trying the liquid liners._

 
Thanks cutie! I love all her products! Really good quality makeup. The liquid eyeliners are great in the darker colors (like the black, green and blue) but the gold SUX! It goes on patchy! If you are going to try them, definitely try the blue and green they are metallic dreams...and the applicator works well too. It's a thin brush and it easy to use.


----------



## tthelwell (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Wow.. That's a beautiful collection! Its like a mini sephora store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heeeee heeee heeee! I lived in Sephora for a whole year!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nettiepoo* 

 
_WOW !! what a collection..those mac pigments looks amazing..the whole collection is jaw dropping!_

 
Thx girl! I love MAC Pigments! They are the heart of my collection!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_Awesome awesome collection. I wants Inglot! Yum!_

 
Thx love! If u get a chance to get some Inglot go for it!! Well worth it!!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 16, 2009)

really really nice collection


----------



## astronaut (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh my gosh your collection is amazing! You have so much of my favorite brands! MUFE, Urban Decay, Illamasqua, NARS! OOOooooh!!! And all in less than two years? Wowz


----------



## desireejassel (Dec 17, 2009)

Wowza lol Amazing


----------



## MissResha (Dec 17, 2009)

i just wanna swim in all of that


----------



## mimi_panda (Dec 17, 2009)

Heya hun 
Great idea using Quads! So much easier than 15 palettes!
I might do the same!!
Great collection!
Love it!!
xx


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 17, 2009)

Wowza that is an awesome collection!


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 20, 2009)

Very Nice collection


----------



## MarlaSinger (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow! Love your collection. And all of those brushes....can I borrow it? I can't promise you'll get'm back though, lol.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tthelwell* 

 
_Hi guys, 

HI EVERYONE!!! I'm new to Specktra and I wanted to start off by shring my stash with you guys.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOVE MAC but my collection covers a lot of brands. Also. I'm not big on blush and lip stuff so I don't have too much of that stuff. This collection took 1-1/2 years to get to this....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..oh my!

Any questions, comments, crits and love welcomed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope to see you guys soon!

MAKEUP FOREVER – Eyeshadows and Flash Colors (in pots).






MAKEUP FOREVER – Star Powders and Pure Pigments.






MAKEUP FOREVER – Powder Blushes, Face and Body Foundations, HD Foundation, Mat Velvet Foundation, Mat Primer and Concealers.






MAKEUP FOREVER – Mat Bronze, Mat Pressed Powder, Sculpting Kit, Aqua Eyes Eyeliners, Lipsticks, Aqua Crème Eyeliners and Full Gloss Couleurs Lipglosses.






ILLAMASQUA – Eyeshadows, Powder Blushes, Matte Primer and Intense Lipglosses.






INGLOT COSMETICS – Freedom Palettes, Single Eyeshadows and Gel Eyeliners.






LORAC – Baked Bronzers, Baked Eyeshadows, Baked Blushes and Single Eyeshadows






NARS – Eyeshadow Duos, Powder Blushes and Cream Eyeshadows (not open…boooo!)






URBAN DECAY – Single Eyeshadows and Deluxe Eyeshadows.






URBAN DECAY – Deluxe Eyeshadow Box, Liquid Liners, Primer Potions and Cream Shadows.






KAT VON D – Beethoven and Ludwig Palettes, Lipsticks and Liquid Liners.







SHISEIDO – Pure Skincare, Moisturizers and Cream Eyeshadows.






BENEFIT – Single Eyeshadows, High Beam Highlighter, Cream Eyeshadows, Lemon-Aid, Concealers, Powderflage and Benetint Tinted Moisturizer.






DIOR – Lipglosses and Foundations.






The LAURA’s – Laura Geller Eyeshadows, Baked Cake Eyeliners, Blush and Bronzer. Laura Mercier Liquid Eyeshadows, Concealers, Primer and Cream Eyeliner.






The O’s – Cargo Palettes, Vincent Longo Liquid Eyeshadows and Concealer and a Duwop Liquid Bronzing liquid to boot!






TOO FACED – Insurance Policy Palette, Lockdown Ceam Eyeshadows, Primer, TFSI and Candy Bar Palettes.






SMASHBOX – Foundations, Primers and Blushes.






STILA – Barbie Palette, Barbie Gel Eyeliners, Single Eyeshadows (in palettes), Eyeshadow Duos (in palette), Convertible Colors, Primer, Concealers and Tinted Moisturizer.






PHILOSOPHY – Skincare and Hope in a Jar.






PALETTES – Tarte, Smashbox and Stila.







LIPGLOSSES – Lancome, Laura Mercier, Bare Escentuals, MAC TLCs, Givenchy, MUFE, Tarte and Chanel.






LIPGLOSSES – Urban Decay, Lorac, NARS and Bare Escentuals.
LIPLINERS – MAC, Cargo, Givenchy, Smashbox, etc.






MISC. FACE – Powder Foundations, Loose Powders, Concealers and Pressed Powders.






MISC. FACE – Liquid Foundations, Primers, Fix +.






MASCARAS – MUFE, Fresh, Givenchy, Too Faced, MAC, YSL.






BRUSHES – Sephora Professional, Bare Escentuals, NARS, etc.






EYELINER PENCILS – Urban Decay 24/7 Liners, Stila Kajal Eyeliners, NYX Jumbo Pencils, Benefit Pencils, Smashbox Eyeliners, MUFE Aqua Eyes Eyeliners and MAC Eyeliners.






MAC – Depotted Eyeshadows in Quads. I prefer quads to the 15 palette so I can see my colors.






MAC – Eyeshadows in pots.






MAC – Pigments, Pigment Samples and Holiday Pigments. LOVE!






MAC – Metal X Cream Eyeshadows, Crème Color Bases, Paints, Shadesticks, Paintpots and Fluidlines.





MAC – Mixing Mediums, Matte, Strobe Cream, Foundations, Tinted Moisturizer, Makeup Removers and Brush Cleaner.






MAC – Powder Blushes






MAC – Lipsticks 






MAC – Lipglasses, etc.






MAC – Face Brushes






MAC – Eye Brushes




_

 
Love your well rounded collection!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great choices in mascaras and foundations too!


----------



## sheznolady (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tthelwell* 

 
_Hi guys, 

HI EVERYONE!!! I'm new to Specktra and I wanted to start off by shring my stash with you guys.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOVE MAC but my collection covers a lot of brands. Also. I'm not big on blush and lip stuff so I don't have too much of that stuff. This collection took 1-1/2 years to get to this....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..oh my!

Any questions, comments, crits and love welcomed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope to see you guys soon!_

 

I now recall why I have not logged on for nearly a year.


----------



## erynnj (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome! I Love The Mufe The Most!


----------



## sandykwm (Mar 7, 2010)

wow!  I can't stop drooling over the pics!


----------



## mirauk (Mar 7, 2010)

mega drools! Loving your e/s colour range


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm loving all your MAC pigments, so pretty


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

Omg amazing. So jealous!


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 18, 2010)

I love your collection, you have a lot of MUFE stuff and Urban Decay. I wish I could try some of those Inglot products but they closed the store in the mall near me. I'll have to pick some up on my next trip to Quebec.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 18, 2010)

Love your collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome collection!! I love your MUFE e/s. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ms.Nluv (Mar 18, 2010)

Damn girl, what a collection u have there, can i have some plzzz...LOL..I love it, hope 2 have half of what u have by the end of this yr..Thanks 4 sharing : )


----------



## CocoLicious (Mar 22, 2010)

I lust your collection....drools


----------



## tennischic09 (Mar 27, 2010)

love your collection!!


----------

